# Dove Bark



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

Daph barked for the first time yesterday...right after he ate from a fresh spray of millet. Freaked me out. Thought he was choking but I don’t think so. Hes getting quite the vocab.


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

I've never heard of a dove barking but then again my pigeon is purring so anything's possible.


----------



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

Garye2 said:


> I've never heard of a dove barking but then again my pigeon is purring so anything's possible.


Mine purs but I call it chortling.


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

In a way that's what my pigeon sounds like - chortling. I couldn't think of a better name for its sound. It just started doing it lately. I recorded the sound but my recorder puts it in MP4 form and I don't think anyone here would be able to listen to it unless it's in MP3 form. I've got to figure out a way to change it over to MP3.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Gary, I don't know if you remember me or not from the old board but I'm glad you are enjoying your new pigeon. Happy Christmas!


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hey Mike!
Yeah it's me. This little pigeon I found as a squeaker was injured. She's been with me for a while and is doing fine. But she's making a strange purring sound that I've never heard a pigeon make. Nothing serious, just something different. Kinda cute.

As we Yanks say, Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## rudyard (Aug 9, 2016)

They make a ton of noises, the most subtle being their neck feathers when they are stalking something or looking quickly about.

Mine bark when they see a hawk, raven, or cat though the window. Or even if they think they do 

I love it when they purr.


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

I can always tell when there's a mouse around. My pigeon will grunt and sure enough there is a "SNAP" hours later as a mouse is caught in a mouse trap.

When she's content, she'll flick her tail feathers which I love when she does it because I know she's happy. One time she was given a warm bath and she must've just loved it because all of a sudden she broke out in cooing while soaking.


----------



## LiddyARA (Jul 10, 2012)

DoveSearcher said:


> Daph barked for the first time yesterday...right after he ate from a fresh spray of millet. Freaked me out. Thought he was choking but I don’t think so. Hes getting quite the vocab.


One of my males has been doing this recently and I also thought he was choking. When he kept doing it day after day I thought he was getting sick or something so I googled it. So glad he's ok, he's only about 2 years old.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Yeah, they make all kind of cool noises. Cheepy makes an oooooh sound when he calls me. He also grunts when he's happy, and has some variations in his coos that all mean different things. Also, after Spice died last year, Pidgey started moaning when I hold him and preening if he sees me brushing my hair near the cage. He was alone for 5 months and got really attached to me during that time, which is normal. He's got a little neighbor now, so he's happy. She's about a year and a half old now, and she likes to make this little chirping sound like, doot, at random intervals. At first, I thought she was doing it bc her voice was still changing, she was only 6 weeks old when I got her so all she could do was cheep at me, but she kept doing it, so I guess it's just a noise that she likes to mate. None of my other doves had made that noise before, so I thought it was a bit odd at first. Now I just think it's adorable.


----------

